
Microsoft Groove - smpetrey
https://music.microsoft.com
======
habi
"Download the latest Adobe Flash plugin below." Well, that was it for trying
it...

~~~
Nickoladze
Poked around and found this: [https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/groove](https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/groove)

------
bachmeier
A useful piece of information would be the cost. I can't find it anywhere on
that site. Do they expect me to sign up for a free trial without knowing the
cost?

~~~
cesarbs
You have to click on the "1 month" and "12 month" buttons for their respective
prices to show up. I was confused too.

------
xemdetia
This is confusing because of their previous 'groove' offering which was the
origins of Microsoft SharePoint Workspace.

~~~
jmuguy
Yeah I got excited because I thought this was something about them improving
OneDrive for Business.

------
samstave
Wait so in 2007 they bought groove the "slack of its time" (which sucked ass,
IMO) then they killed it fairly quickly ($50k down the tubes) and now they've
killed Zune to use the name Groove for music instead of a dev tool.

If there is one big difference between apple and Microsoft, whomever is naming
products at Microsoft is terrible at their job. (Yes I agree that groove is a
better name for a music service than Zune, but still - there just doesn't
subjectively feel like their product names all live within the umbrella of a
single company)

As much as we made fun of apple when we expected the iWatch - all the other
products with the prefix-i at least we knew what it was they were peddling.

AFAIK, I'm not too familiar if Apple has made these errors in the past? Have
they also recycled names for products completely different in nature?

------
JustSomeNobody
First: Flash? Really MS?

Second: Cannot find a way to take MS up on their 30 day trial w/out entering a
payment form.

Third: Nope. Just Nope.

------
Mithaldu
At a cursory glance the music library they have is anemic, and they don't try
to differentiate themselves from other offerings, so it just looks very
mediocre.

------
chasing
Sorry, but sites that use non-retina graphics for logos and icons and such
just look old and sloppy on modern devices.

------
DiabloD3
Can the Android client cast to a Chromecast? That is one of two major things
Microsoft needs for adoption here.

------
kbd
"Try our site on a Windows PC or a Mac instead. Your current device won't work
with our site."

------
bovermyer
Zune, is that you?

~~~
smpetrey
This was exactly my first thought as well!

